# BV's Salvini (PICS)



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I included some shots with him and the oscar together so you could get a size comparison.
The oscar is 9-10 inches (total length), so I'd estimate the salvini to be about 5-6 inches (TL) now.

BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!! Your Male is just absolutely stunning and has been in every pic that you have posted!   

Great Job BV!! :thumb:

You got rid of your Female Salvini!?!?!?!? Why did you give up on breeding your Salvini?  

So now you are working on Firemouths?


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Good photo's and fish. Especially like the blue colouration on the fins.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

NICE very nice! I love that first shot he looks like a bulldog! Less the wrinkles of course, but the same jaw line LOL. If I had a male like that around maybe my female Sal would stop flirting with my male Firemouth. Love Oscar too his colors are always stunning. I think Fedor is catching up with Oscar in size now....9 to 10 inches.....hehehehe.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Great salvini man!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!  
And yes, I parted with the little salvini females because of my plans for having an exotic, hard-to-find crayfish in the tank they were in. The seller turned out to be a total scam artist, which was extremely disappointing, to say the least. Thankfully he didn't get a single penny of my money, but sadly I foolishly got rid of those sals ahead of time and am now kicking myself for it. :?



lil mama said:


> If I had a male like that around maybe my female Sal would stop flirting with my male Firemouth.


Well, if you had my male sal in there then yes, absolutely---I can guarantee it 100%...
Because your FM would be dead... 
(but on a lighter note, I'm looking forward to checking out some updated pics of Fedor  )

BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll post some pics of Fedor soon. He is getting BIG. I want to get video of him trying to bite the end of my husbands finger off. He loves to play like that. :lol:


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I am thinking of adding a/some sals to my roster and stumbled across this thread. That is one amazing looking sal, if I could be guaranteed to have a specimen like that, I wouldn't even be sitting here right now, I'd be on my way to the LFS to get one.

I am curious BV, what type of lighting do you have going on in that tank?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

What can I say other than Wow!

I love these pics. The shots themselves came out really well. The Sal looks great and I really like its colors.

Also the tank looks nice. I like the way the plant looks behind the columns and I also think that the oscar has some good color to it as well.

I give these pictures :thumb: :thumb: (that's two thumbs up)!

Thanks for sharing these pics with all of us.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments!


AU Chief said:


> I am curious BV, what type of lighting do you have going on in that tank?


There is a single-tube 48" light strip and a dual-tube 36" light strip.
Both light strips use the 'standard' All Glass fluorescent tubes which came with them (I believe they are in the neighborhood of 10,000K spectrum because they seem to emit a slightly bluish/purplish hue, but there aren't any specs written on the tubes themselves so I can't say for sure).

My wife caught a glimpse of the sal the other day after being away for the better part of the month. She said "holy _ _ it, he's huge!" Guess that means I'll have to take some more pics and post em' before too long. :wink:

BV


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful! 

Could you post a couple "whole tank" pics? Looks set up beautifully!

-Ryan


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish my man.
:thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Here's some more pics for you that I took yesterday...

































BV


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

I love how well maintained that tank is. It seems the filtration is two hang-ons. Great tank and awesome fish!


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Aboslutely stunning salvini! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Yankeejack and renegade!
I have two AquaClear 110 HOB filters on there, and they do a great job keeping everything nice and tidy.

BV


----------

